# Fendi calfskin leather and peekaboo essentially



## Imanaqvi1

Hello,
What are thoughts on Fendi calfskin leather? Is it durable? Does it scratch easily?

What are your thoughts on the Fendi essentially bag? Is it worth buying? I am aware Fendi resale price is awful, but I am still considering getting the bag. I was hoping those of who you own the bag (or own peekaboo regular or mini) could provide pros and cons.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

I really like the refined look of the Peekaboo Essentially. It has a beautiful minimalism and elegance to it.

The calfskin is very nice and thick. Even though it is smooth, it doesn't scratch as easily as lambskin. I highly recommend it.


----------



## momofboys

I have the essentially as well in gray — wore it for months last spring/summer and it held up beautifully. Looking forward to using it again.


----------



## xxjoolisa

Nice bag!! At first I wasn't really into this bag. I own two mini peekaboo and one selleria regular peekaboo. I thought this essentially shape is awkward and wonder if this style will be discontinued in the future as they already have the normal peekaboo style and it's confusing to have this new design. 

Any one has thoughts to share?


----------



## momofboys

xxjoolisa said:


> Nice bag!! At first I wasn't really into this bag. I own two mini peekaboo and one selleria regular peekaboo. I thought this essentially shape is awkward and wonder if this style will be discontinued in the future as they already have the normal peekaboo style and it's confusing to have this new design.
> 
> Any one has thoughts to share?



I think the essentially will be around— it’s a great size and in my opinion the best of the bunch!


----------



## Imanaqvi1

momofboys said:


> I have the essentially as well in gray — wore it for months last spring/summer and it held up beautifully. Looking forward to using it again.


Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Imanaqvi1

Thank you all so much for your thoughts.
I am getting one in black


----------



## momofboys

Imanaqvi1 said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!



Thank you— it’s been one of my favorites


----------



## cherryshany

momofboys said:


> I have the essentially as well in gray — wore it for months last spring/summer and it held up beautifully. Looking forward to using it again.



MOMOFBOYS, do you still like this bag?
I recently picked up essentially in Brown from pre-loved market and I find the bag to be way too soft. It's calfskin and I was expecting more durable feel? but seems that the leather is very thin and soft that leather bulges out when I put stuff in the purse(not sure if I described that right xD).
The strap is suppppper soft too that I'm scared it's going to peel or something...
any wear and tear you're experiencing with this bag?

I love this bag but I guess I'm worried that it's not too durable despite the fact that it's calfskin....

I've been eyeing this purseforum for years as a guest but finally had to make an account because of this fendi essentially bag...seems like not that many people have it..

thank you!!


----------



## nekostar0412

cherryshany said:


> MOMOFBOYS, do you still like this bag?
> I recently picked up essentially in Brown from pre-loved market and I find the bag to be way too soft. It's calfskin and I was expecting more durable feel? but seems that the leather is very thin and soft that leather bulges out when I put stuff in the purse(not sure if I described that right xD).
> The strap is suppppper soft too that I'm scared it's going to peel or something...
> any wear and tear you're experiencing with this bag?
> 
> I love this bag but I guess I'm worried that it's not too durable despite the fact that it's calfskin....
> 
> I've been eyeing this purseforum for years as a guest but finally had to make an account because of this fendi essentially bag...seems like not that many people have it..
> 
> thank you!!


I recently purchased a preloved Essentially from Fashionphile and am debating on whether or not to return it. The leather smooth leather does seem soft to the point that my items can show through. Does anyone else have comments on the wear/tear of this bag?


----------



## momofboys

cherryshany said:


> MOMOFBOYS, do you still like this bag?
> I recently picked up essentially in Brown from pre-loved market and I find the bag to be way too soft. It's calfskin and I was expecting more durable feel? but seems that the leather is very thin and soft that leather bulges out when I put stuff in the purse(not sure if I described that right xD).
> The strap is suppppper soft too that I'm scared it's going to peel or something...
> any wear and tear you're experiencing with this bag?
> 
> I love this bag but I guess I'm worried that it's not too durable despite the fact that it's calfskin....
> 
> I've been eyeing this purseforum for years as a guest but finally had to make an account because of this fendi essentially bag...seems like not that many people have it..
> 
> thank you!!


It’s now a few years later and I still love it and the bag has worn really well! In fact, I may get a blue one!


----------



## galex101404

Bumping this old thread.. I love my essentially PB’s, but I no longer see them on the website. does anyone know if this style been discontinued? Thank you!


----------



## Imanaqvi1

galex101404 said:


> Bumping this old thread.. I love my essentially PB’s, but I no longer see them on the website. does anyone know if this style been discontinued? Thank you!


Yes, it has been discontinued.
I have had one in black for a few years and I decided to get another one in Brown. That’s when I discovered it was no longer available on Fendi website.
There were still some available on 24s.com though. I’m not sure if they are still available on there but it’s worth a try. I am so glad I got the brown color I was looking for. I really like the size of this bag compared to the other peekaboos.


----------

